
The Onion and Mark Zuckerberg...What could they possible come up with? - transburgh
http://www.theonion.com/content/magazine/the_smug_little_shit_behind
======
SwellJoe
As always, The Onion is funny because it's true.

------
uuilly
Hahaha...

Amen.

